# Fox boats riverfox 420



## Schocke (5. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Angelboot um die 3000-6000€.
Ich bin dabei auf das FOX BOATS RIVERFOX 420
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Boot?
Würde mich über positive wie auch negative Antworten freuen #6
Wenn es Alternative Vorschläge gibt, immer her damit :vik:

Danke und Petri  
Schocke


----------

